

Set up your private Git hosting with Gogs - joe2010xtmf
http://obahua.com/setup-your-private-git-hosting-with-gogs/

======
0x0
Noticed the release notes mention a forced password reset for all users
because of a hash change.

Couldn't that be avoided by storing the hash type/version, and silently
upgrade on the next successful login (when the password is available briefly
in plaintext in the login request)?

~~~
cridenour
This is what Django does. Works very well.

------
smw
Besides the ease of installation, the thing that most impresses me is the very
low resource usage and amazing responsiveness on even a tiny VPS.

    
    
        PID USER      PRI  NI  VIRT   RES   SHR S CPU% MEM% TIME+  Command
      31378 smw        20   0  262M 11516  5712 S  0.0  0.6 0:00.00 ./gogs web
    

11 MB of RSS? Quoting user 'pas' in an earlier comment, Gitlab wants about
2GB.

I have no idea how well it scales to a large user base, but I feel like this
is going to become the go to option for side projects where you just want to
share some private code with a friend or two.

~~~
rakoo
How many repos do you have ? I don't expect gogs to come even close to what
gitlab requires but I'd love to see some numbers.

~~~
joe2010xtmf

      PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

15300 git 20 0 898m 36m 5280 S 0.0 3.7 3:48.61 gogs

Data from try.gogits.org, Gogs database has 78 users, 41 repositories

~~~
lutusp
If you insert three or more spaces at the left column of your submitted text,
the columns will line up when the post is displayed in the HN interface, and
you can have rows directly beneath each other with no intervening linefeed.

------
bjohnso5
I'm probably an awful person, but I laughed out loud when I saw this config
key: DISENABLE_REGISTERATION

~~~
atmosx
You can become a slightly better person by changing the line and making a pull
request.

It's obvious that he is not a native speaker. Neither am I of course :-)

~~~
bjohnso5
Right you are, pull request complete!

[https://github.com/gogits/gogs/pull/87](https://github.com/gogits/gogs/pull/87)

~~~
dmacedo
Great to see this quick conversion from simple criticism to actual
contribution!

Congrats on the positive influence and the step forward.

------
click170
Gitlab is an option as well.

I found the README in their Github repo has additional info:
[https://github.com/gogits/gogs](https://github.com/gogits/gogs)

It seems like they intend to manipulate git entirely from Go. Interesting
stuff!

~~~
dljsjr
Serious question about Gitlab and something that has always scared me away:
How does it perform on a resource-constrained system? A lot of the hardware
requirements[1] are presented in terms of <x> users, but the "minimum" RAM
requirement seems really high. If I wanted to use this with a small team (~20
users) in a resource constrained environment it seems like it'd be way
overkill.

[1]: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/inst...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/install/requirements.md)

~~~
sytse
Good point, I've just changed the RAM requirement since it was a bit outdated,
see [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/commit/01799721dc6cb...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/commit/01799721dc6cbc1dbfbd72b2b0d5fc128ac03da9) for the change and new
version on [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/inst...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/install/requirements.md)

------
sdesol
Given the code churn for this project, it looks like they are working on this
full-time.

Weekly Churn

[http://screenshots.gitsense.com/gogits-weekly-
churn.html](http://screenshots.gitsense.com/gogits-weekly-churn.html)

Monthly Churn

[http://screenshots.gitsense.com/gogits-monthly-
churn.html](http://screenshots.gitsense.com/gogits-monthly-churn.html)

------
JaKXz
GitBlit is also a good option: [http://gitblit.com/](http://gitblit.com/)

~~~
KevinEldon
Second this. I use GitBlit with my team. It is a very good fit for Java teams
new to git who can't let code out if the firewall especially if most of the
admins are strong in Windows; specifically I mean it is good for small teams
in big corps.

------
jwcrux
Somewhat off-topic, but I notice they are using xorm as their golang ORM.
Anyone have experience with this? I use gorm, and I wonder how xorm compares.

------
cnbuff410
Complicate deployment is one of the major reason for me to stay away from
using Self-hosted Git Server for my small team.

This one looks really interesting and promising. Being open source project is
another major bonus.

~~~
KevinEldon
Take a look @ GitBlit ([http://www.gitblit.com/](http://www.gitblit.com/)) It
can run with only a dependency on JRE 1.6 or better.

~~~
Matrixik
And Gogs will run with no dependencies...
[https://github.com/gogits/gogs#purpose](https://github.com/gogits/gogs#purpose)

------
64mb
Looks much easier to deploy than Gitlab.

~~~
secstate
I was actually just thinking about how this clone would make a good blog post
pointing out the pain that hovers around many substantial ruby/rails projects
versus other tool sets. To be able to download the binary and just run a web
app ... amazing. Considering the last time I tried to run Gitlab all kinds of
libraries didn't install properly and workers wouldn't come up when they were
supposed to.

~~~
sytse
Rails apps are indeed a pain to install, that is why we made packages
[https://www.gitlab.com/downloads/](https://www.gitlab.com/downloads/) with
Omnibus, we don't have a blog post about it but there is a video discussion
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTmpKudd-
Oo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTmpKudd-Oo)

------
Nux
[https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket](https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket)
is an option, too

------
green7ea
I've recently installed cgit. I'm really happy with it's simplicity and easy
of use.

------
rakoo
I like it, but the blatant copy of the Github design makes me wonder: could
one run a public Gogs instance ?

Anyway, that's a really slick work. Once again Go shines and make that project
super easy to install.

~~~
farresito
To be honest, I would say that Gitlab is more of a copy of Github than this
project, and so far I haven't seen any problem with Gitlab.

